# pump approved



## shanko (Feb 9, 2016)

Got my email from the hospital today saying that I have been approved for funding.

I am ecstatic, training dates could be as early as April -June.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 9, 2016)

Whay-hay!  Brill!

What sort?


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 9, 2016)

That's excellent news


----------



## Bessiemay (Feb 9, 2016)

Good for you. Great news.


----------



## shanko (Feb 10, 2016)

I am going for the Medtronic 640g.

Have started reading pumping insulin by John Walsh, not a light read is it.

Very useful though from what I have managed to read so far.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 10, 2016)

Got it in one Shanko - no it isn't as easy as Terry Pratchett or JK Rowling LOL.

Thing is though - until you have your pump (good choice by the way!) - when it does actually make more sense!


----------



## Northerner (Feb 10, 2016)

Excellent news!


----------



## Riri (Feb 10, 2016)

Great news. Welcome to the 640g club. It's a great little pump.


----------



## Lorraine hunt (Feb 10, 2016)

I wanted the 640 but got told was getting the animas vibe, it's going well though  so can't grumble, your doing better than me shanko my pumping insulin haven't managed to go through that's my next bedtime reading lol.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 10, 2016)

shanko said:


> Got my email from the hospital today saying that I have been approved for funding.
> 
> I am ecstatic, training dates could be as early as April -June.


Good !  It takes a while to get them tuned to you but they are great


----------



## shanko (Feb 11, 2016)

Anybody know roughly what the timings are for the training schedule, trying to fit things around night shifts.
I suppose it varies from area to area.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 11, 2016)

Here they usually wait until they have a group of four ready, so that they can make best use of the training time.
Having a pump makes so much difference. 

You could spend the time before your training to look at the first part of The book _Think Like a Pancreas_, or_ Pumping insulin. _ Both very useful books.


----------



## shanko (Feb 11, 2016)

Ok, thanks. I am reading pumping insulin at the moment.

From what everyone has said, i can't wait to get going with it.


----------



## Flower (Feb 11, 2016)

Great news on the pump funding shanko  

The 640g is a great pump with easy to use menus.
There were 3 of us at my pump clinic who started on it together and we had about 4 hours with the Medtronic rep and DSN but we were all existing pump users so hopefully you will get a bit longer!


----------



## shanko (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi all, got my dates through for my training. Only 7 weeks to wait for the first session, then 2 more about 3-4 weeks later.

Correct me if i'm wrong but would that be a case of getting the pump on the first appt to play around with and get used to it, then 3-4 weeks later, you actually go live with the insulin.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2016)

shanko said:


> I am going for the Medtronic 640g.
> 
> Have started reading pumping insulin by John Walsh, not a light read is it.
> 
> Very useful though from what I have managed to read so far.


Good news !  That is on my shopping list too a clever pump . When I got my first pump it was a few days playing with it & then live.. I was only the second person to get one from that hosp.  Good luck


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 22, 2016)

Keep us on track pls Shanko


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 22, 2016)

I think different areas do the pump introduction in different ways.  We had an introductory day with info about what the pump did and then we were straight in with the insulin on the second day, but this was followed by a lot of support the following day and then a week later, and so on.  Whatever the programme I am sure that they will support you step by step.


----------



## shanko (Feb 24, 2016)

I am in no doubt about the support that i will get, i have no other reference but the level of support that i have received in the last 15 years i've been diagnosed has been second to none.

I am just waiting patiently for the next 5 weeks to pass till i get my hands on it.


----------



## SB2015 (Feb 24, 2016)

I look forward to hearing how you get on.

Another book that might be useful to look at_ Think Like a Pancreas_ by Gary Sheiner, if you haven't already, to while away the time.  I think it is a bit easier to read than Pumping insulin, which I found made more sense once I was actually on the pump.

Not long to wait.


----------



## shanko (Apr 3, 2016)

Hi all, picked up my pump on Friday. I can actually hold it in my hands now, only downside is i don't get any insulin to put into it until the 26th April.

Mind you, it'll take me that long to look through the manual that came with the 640g.


----------



## Northerner (Apr 4, 2016)

shanko said:


> Hi all, picked up my pump on Friday. I can actually hold it in my hands now, only downside is i don't get any insulin to put into it until the 26th April.
> 
> Mind you, it'll take me that long to look through the manual that came with the 640g.


Happy reading!


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 4, 2016)

You have a good pump there !  As Northy says Happy reading . Medtronic web is a good place to learn too


----------



## HOBIE (Apr 10, 2016)

shanko said:


> I am in no doubt about the support that i will get, i have no other reference but the level of support that i have received in the last 15 years i've been diagnosed has been second to none.
> 
> I am just waiting patiently for the next 5 weeks to pass till i get my hands on it.


Cant be long now ?


----------



## Victor Isaacs (Apr 19, 2016)

Wish my doctor would get me on the pump.


----------



## shanko (Apr 20, 2016)

That's right Hobie. I am supposed to go back for our pump start day next Tuesday but that may be postponed if the junior Doctor's strike goes ahead as planned.

However i fully support them in their cause so if i have to wait a little longer, then so beit.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Apr 20, 2016)

Victor Isaacs said:


> Wish my doctor would get me on the pump.


As a type 2 it's very doubtful you will ever be given a pump. NICE does not approve or recommend pumps for type 2's


----------

